# Warnung vor "günstigen" Belly Booten !!!



## AndreasG (2. März 2004)

Moin @ all !

Ein Kumpel von mir suchte ein neues BB, dabei stießen wir im www auf diese Seite http://www.angelimport.de/shop/shop_index.htm. Bei dem Preis wurde nicht lang gefackelt und ich hab mir gleich eins als Ersatz mitbestellt. Die Lieferung erfolgte&nbsp;innerhalb von 2 Tagen, nur was wir grad eben beim aufbauen erlebt haben&nbsp;hat uns fast sprachlos gemacht.

1. Eshandelt sich nicht wie beschrieben um V-Boote sondern es sind U´s, wäre ja nicht so schlimm wenn der Schlauch wenigstens passen würde.

2. Das BB sieht nach dem aufpumpen wirklich so faltig wie auf dem Foto aus. Beim aufpumpen vermissten wir die Spitze des V´s, stattdessen bildeten sich&nbsp;hinten an den Seiten 2 merckwürdige Ecken aus.

3. Die vorderen Enden stießen nach dem aufpumpen vorne fast zusammen und jetzt kommt die Härte !!!

4. Bei dem Versuch die Querstange einzusetzen verabschiedeten sich beide BB´s fast zeitgleich mit einem&nbsp;ohrenbetäubenden Knall. Die&nbsp;Innennaht hatte sich bei beiden auf fast der gesammten Länge verabschiedet.

5.&nbsp;Bei näherer Betrachtung stellten sich die Nähte als absolut lächerlich verarbeitet raus und der Schlauch&nbsp; im hinteren&nbsp;Bereich als viel zu groß. Der entstandene Riß klaffte gut und gerne 40cm auseinander.

ALSO JUNGS; FINGER WECK VON DIESEN TEILEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! &nbsp;Bei ebay werden diese Teile von einem Verkäufer Namens "schwedenangie" als Luxus BB´s&nbsp;angeboten. &nbsp;

Mal sehen was der angelimport morgen zu der Rekla sagt.


----------



## theactor (2. März 2004)

Hallo Andreas!

Danke für die Warnung!
Mein erstes Belly werde ich - wenn alles klappt - von Ace beziehen... wenn damit was ist, weiß ich ja, wo und wem ich die Ohren langziehen kann.... 

ICh denke aber wirklich, dass man (wenn man als BB-Neuling) keine Ahnung hat, echt "reinfallen" kann..


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. März 2004)

Moin Andreas,

sieht aus wie Original RT - das ist ja echt der Hammer.

Danke für den Tip.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (2. März 2004)

Moin Andreas,

hammerhart :e !!

Sei froh, dass euch das nicht aufm Wasser passiert ist!

Viel Glück beim Reklamieren!


----------



## südlicht (2. März 2004)

Tach Leute!

...wenn man bedenkt, dass so ein SCHEISSDING   :e  einem das Leben kosten kann, dann werd ich richtig böse! 

Ich hoffe, jeder angehende BelloBoater hat bei seiner Erstanschaffung jemand zur Seite, der was von der Materie versteht und ihn berät.

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Ramon (2. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe mich auch mal schlau gemacht und im Internet kein Belly Boat gefunden was mir zusagt. Ich wiege so 90 Kg. Wieviel muss den so ein BB aushalten und welches kann man den so empfehlen für die Ostsee?
Ich habe auch schon im AB die Suchfunktion genutzt aber das hat mich alles nicht so weit gebracht.
Gibt es auch ein BB für 150 Euro was etwas taugt.

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. März 2004)

@ Ramon

....wiegt 90 Kg....:q :q  na und !!! Ich bringe 112Kg auf die Waage und bin mit meinem BB draussen.:k 
Das Togiak was ich benutze hat eine Tragkraft von 350 lbs. das sind so an die 175Kg !!  :m #h

@ AnderasG

Das ist wirklich vom Übelsten !!:r 
Das sind überalterte Lageraufkäufe, die bestimmt auch noch verkehrt gelagert wurden und jetzt als "billig-billig" angeboten werden.
Vielleicht sollte man doch beim BB-Kauf nicht nur auf "billig" achten, denn hier im AB war das schon länger bekannt das es da Schrottverarbeitung von einem bestimmten Modell und Vertreiber gibt.
Ich vertraue so einem BB mein Leben an und da will ich auch Qualität unterm Hintern haben oder??


----------



## AndreasG (2. März 2004)

Hi Ramon !

In der Preisklasse 150€ liegst du mit einem original Ron Thompson goldrichtig. Ich schipper schon seit Jahren mit den U und V - Formen auf der Ostsee rum.

@ Stephan
Das dachte ich zu Anfang auch, dorschman hat seinerzeit mal ein U von RT gekauft wo allerdings kein RT Schriftzug drauf war. Ich hatte gehofft das es das BB sei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mainreuse (2. März 2004)

Hy Leute, 

absolut richtig, daß man als BB-Neuling echt einen schweren stand hat, was die Auswahl des BB angeht! Hab mir vor etwa 3 Jahren eins von Jenzi geholt und muß sagen absolut Schrott!
Hab mich die letzte zeit echt viel umgehört und gefragt, und habe dank einigen von euch echt gute Tips bekommen. Danke nochmal dafür! Meiner Meinung nach gibts die beste Qualität und Auswahl  in den Staaten. Nur leider eine riesen Aktion, so ein Teil nach Deutschland zu bekommen!

Gruß MR


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2004)

Schreibt auch mal was sich da in Sachen Reklamation getan hat. Vielleicht wusste die Firma noch gar nicht, was die da verkaufen.


----------



## til (3. März 2004)

Wer kauft denn auch:


> Luxus V-model gute qualitet mit 3 taschen absolute Preisbrecher


Viel Spass beim Reklamieren und danke für die Warnung, aber irgendwie auch ein bisschen: Selber schuld.


----------



## Ramon (3. März 2004)

Hi

Und was ist mit dem


The Creek Company U-Boat jetzt zum "Super Komplettpreis"

Die original offene Form des BellyBoats von Creek Company.  Durch das patentierte U-Boat Design wird der Angler höher im Wasser positioniert und kann leichter werfen. 

Zwei geräumige, seitliche Taschen 
Vordere Auflage als Stripping Basket mit Maßeinheit 
Verstellbarer Sitz 
Tragkraft 145 kg 

Neuer Preis inkl. Flossen und Spezial-Pumpe 179 € 

http://angelkiste.de/bboote/uboat.html

Kann man das empfehlen ?

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. März 2004)

@ Ramon

Vergiss es !!! Eines der Ersten U-Boote von Creek, die ja so nicht schlecht sind. Hol Dir dann lieber den Dauerrenner von Creek Comp. , das "Orig. U-Boot" , das kostet schon weniger und hat ne Tragkraft bis zu 160 Kg ! 
Das war auch mein erstes BB . :k

Ps. Dein "Angebot" wird bei Calebas für 89,99 Dollar geführt und das Orgi. U-Boot kostet bei Calebas 99,99 Dollar :m #h


----------



## Deichkind (3. März 2004)

@ all

nach telefonischer rücksprache mit meinem teamkollegen andreasg kann ich die inoffizielle version des bellyboat-kaufs nicht zurück halten! andreas, der mc gyver des boards, wollte mal wieder mikrowelle, minibar, stereoanlage und echolot ins neue bb einbauen. war wohl etwas viel equipment! beim testsitzen hat er dann, mit seiner riesen kiste, das bb endgültig ins jenseits befördert. 
das ergebnis bleibt aber unverändert: schlechte verarbeitung – also finger weg!

@ramon
ich bin mit fast 100 kg auch kein leichtgewicht und das v-boat von ron thompson trägt mich wunderbar!:q


----------



## AndreasG (3. März 2004)

Moin !

Habe eben bei der Firma angerufen, die waren nicht mal erstaunt über den Vorfall !!!!!
Scheint wohl nicht zum ersten mal passiert zu sein.
Von denen kam auch gleich der Vorschlag den Kaufpreis zu erstatten und nicht zu tauschen, die Kosten für die Rücksendung  übernehmen die auch obwohl in der Rechnung was anderes stand. Ich werde euch weiter auf dem Laufenden halten.

@Mikefish
Ich würde in Punkto Sicherheit nie sparen, wollte mir das ding halt mal anschauen. Meinen Frau hatte eh nur ein Köpfschütteln für mich übrig da ja eh schon 2 BB´s im Keller hängen.


----------



## AndreasG (3. März 2004)

@Deichkind

Das war ein kläglicher Versuch mir den Blasehasen heimzuzahlen :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. März 2004)

Ich hatte mir das ding auch schon mal bei E-bay angeschaut, würde mir aber nie eins kaufen ohne euch zu fragen!

"Noch" habe ich mich im griff und das Strandlaufen macht Spaß.

Wenn es da bloß nicht dieses Forum geben würde!:q :q :q


----------



## Laggo (3. März 2004)

Hi Andreas,

Sone Kacke, sorry für den Tip!
Aber irgendeinen Haken mußte die Sache ja haben!!!
Sei froh das Du nicht gleich 8 Stück bestellt hast


----------



## Medo (3. März 2004)

> Sone Kacke



watt denn das???

Ist ebend nicht alles gut über ebay:r 
Bin auch schon  reingefallen, aber was solls.


War halt kein schöner Anblick:q


----------



## grieme (3. März 2004)

Moin Zusammen,

mal was grundsätzliches zu dem Thema:

Ist euch allen auch ganz klar, dass ihr einem solchen Bellyboot euer LEBEN anvertraut #y ?? Kann da MikeFish nur zustimmen !

Das ist gewiss nicht die richtige Gelegenheit, nach dem Superschnäppchen zu suchen. Da hab ich kein Verständnis#d für, oder um es mit til zu sagen: "irgendwie auch ein bisschen: Selber schuld."

Nach allem was ich und Kollegen mit diversen Bellybooten so erlebt haben, gibts für mich nur noch Teile mit einer VERNÜNFTIGEN doppelten Absicherung, sprich mindestens zwei AUSREICHEND GROSSEN Luftkammern (also Togiak u.ä.) oder gleich Pontoonboote mit einem festen Kunststoffrumpf (Hobie Float Cat u.ä.). Klar kosten die ein bisschen mehr, aber die paar Euros sind mir mein Leben alle mal wert.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren übrigens mal ein Bellyboot von Snowbee gekauft (gibts immer noch bei Fa. Moritz), als ich da den Schlauch gesehen habe konnte ich nur noch :v .
Das Teil habe ich dann übrigens ausgeschäumt, was auf die Dauer aber auch nicht der Hit war.

Vielleicht bin ich ein wenig zu ängstlich, aber irgendwie hänge ich an meinem Leben!

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Medo (3. März 2004)

@grieme

kann man nur unterstreichen!!!


----------



## Ace (3. März 2004)

Mit "Schwedenangie" hatte ich auch schon Mailkontakt, für das o.g. Bellyboat wurde ein Foto von meiner Page geklaut und bei E-Bay reingestellt. Dank dem Hinweis eines netten Boardies bin ich überhaupt erst drauf gekommen.


----------



## AndreasG (3. März 2004)

@grieme

wieso selber schuld ?
das teil wäre wenn es denn was ordentliches gewesen wäre eh nur als ersatz da gewesen.
ich schipper seit ca. 8 jahren sicher im bb über die ostsee, angefangen vom browning ring über rt-u und v.

gruß
andreas


----------



## AndreasB (3. März 2004)

@Ace


> Dank dem Hinweis eines netten Boardies



nun rate mal wer das wohl war:q :q 

Darf ich jetzt sagen: Ace, hol schon mal das Belly!:m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ace (3. März 2004)

@AndreasB
:m hat mich aber schon stutzig gemacht das die AB-Zanderfraktion
in den Bellyangeboten rumsucht


----------



## MichiHH (3. März 2004)

@Ace: Wir suchen neue Mittel um den überlaufenen Stellen ausweichen zu können!


----------



## nielsinger (4. März 2004)

Moin Andreas,
Hast ja recht ich hätte die zweite seite bis zum Ende lesen sollen:
Viel spasssss beim fischen
Gruß nielsinger


----------



## Ramon (4. März 2004)

Hi

Das ist das Ron Thompson

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3663129214&category=14357

oder soll ich lieber die Finger von e-Bay lassen

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## AndreasG (5. März 2004)

@ Ramon

Gegen das BB ist nichts einzuwenden, nur bekommst du es im Handel für 129€ und hast bei Garantiefällen einen dem du ins Gesicht sehen kannst.


----------



## Ramon (5. März 2004)

@ Andreas

Ich habe geguckt und es im Handel für 140-155 Euro gesehen

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## AndreasG (5. März 2004)

@ Ramon

....selbst dann würde ich es lieber im Laden kaufen.


----------



## AndreasG (19. März 2004)

Die Rekla hatte Erfolg !&nbsp;:z

Ausführlicher Bericht kommt dann im nächsten AB-Magazin.


----------

